# who is the best guitar player on this forum?



## RG503 (Aug 18, 2017)

pls do tell.


----------



## NickS (Aug 18, 2017)

Not me, depending on what you mean by best....









Nope, still not me.

Why do you ask??


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 18, 2017)

It’s a trick question! He’s referring to Peter Best, the original drummer of the Beatles. His current band is the Pete Best Band, and the guitar player is Tony Flynn. The singer, Phil Melia, also plays guitar. And NEITHER of them are on this forum. So the answer is “E) None of the above.” 

What’s my prize?


----------



## blacai (Aug 18, 2017)

I even didn't know people who join this forum play the guitar at all. I thought they were like me, just spending money because why not 
Well... I found some people I really enjoy and think they have good taste making music:
@Casper777 http://www.sevenstring.org/members/casper777.66848/
@littleredguitars2 http://www.sevenstring.org/members/littleredguitars2.80065/


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 18, 2017)

I am, because screw being humble.


Is this a trick question to find someone who is a self-centered dingleberry?


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 18, 2017)

In terms of career and relevance, at the moment, it's probably Misha Mansoor from the band Periphery. The guy has signature gear, tours the world and the other guys here wear his t-shirts. That's a fair measure of the chap's ability on the guitar. Although he's probably far too humble to admit this.

There are many other great players here, with technique that is in the stratosphere, but Bulb has turned guitar into a real career.


----------



## DLG (Aug 18, 2017)

I was the best guitarist on the forum for the three days everyone thought I was Guthrie Govan because I posted a story about his gear getting stolen.


----------



## Casper777 (Aug 18, 2017)

blacai said:


> I even didn't know people who join this forum play the guitar at all. I thought they were like me, just spending money because why not
> Well... I found some people I really enjoy and think they have good taste making music:
> @Casper777 http://www.sevenstring.org/members/casper777.66848/
> @littleredguitars2 http://www.sevenstring.org/members/littleredguitars2.80065/



Hey thanks


----------



## Fred the Shred (Aug 18, 2017)

"Best guitarist" questions still exist in 2017? Some things really don't change! 

More on topic, quite a fair bit of solid players around here, some more active than others.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 18, 2017)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> The guy has signature gear, tours the world and the other guys here wear his t-shirts. That's a fair measure of the chap's ability on the guitar. Although he's probably far too humble to admit this.



That's how you qualify "best guitar player"?

tl;dr Taylor Swift apparently is the next EVH then...


----------



## marcwormjim (Aug 18, 2017)

^Took the words out of my mouth.

Does occasionally popping in to pimp this year's signature gear, and to reassure teenagers that paying $7,000 for a left-handed version of their signature guitar is a wise investment, constitute being a "regular poster"? Because then that guy from Ernie Ball who keeps bumping old threads to promote the new Sterling Majesty colors should be counted as a shredding community member, too.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 18, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> That's how you qualify "best guitar player"?


Unless you're going to get into 'notes per second' or knowledge of 'the pointlessian mode' the ability to turn playing guitar into a successful job and be recognised as a guitarist by other guitarists might as well be the measure.

After all it's not like the kids didn't wear Van Halen shirts and buy his signature gear is it?

tl;dr Misha Mansoor is the new Eddie Van Halen ...


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 18, 2017)

Oh and I wouldnt consider myself a huge fan of Periphery either, I have a couple of their CDs, like their very early stuff, but I have seen the guy post here, and I've also seen him on the front cover of a few guitar magazines. I saw EVH on the front cover of a few guitar magazines too...


----------



## gunch (Aug 18, 2017)

Every forum member has the potential to be the best guitarist if they truly feel it in their hearts


----------



## MikeH (Aug 18, 2017)

There are a lot of super awesome professional players on here, but I don't think there's objectively a "best". Some of my favorites are Simon Hawemann (Nightmarer, ex-WFAHM), Angel Vivaldi, Devin Shidaker (The Acacia Strain), and Peter Joseph (ex-The Absence, not sure who he's with nowadays).


----------



## Mathemagician (Aug 18, 2017)

Obviously me as long as I'm not required to post anything to back it up whatsoever.


----------



## TheRileyOBrien (Aug 18, 2017)

Fred the Shred said:


> "Best guitarist" questions still exist in 2017? Some things really don't change!
> 
> More on topic, quite a fair bit of solid players around here, some more active than others.



I came here to mention Fred but he got here first. 

There is no "best". There are a lot of great players here whether they lurk or participate in the discussions.


----------



## diagrammatiks (Aug 18, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> ^Took the words out of my mouth.
> 
> Does occasionally popping in to pimp this year's signature gear, and to reassure teenagers that paying $7,000 for a left-handed version of their signature guitar is a wise investment, constitute being a "regular poster"? Because then that guy from Ernie Ball who keeps bumping old threads to promote the new Sterling Majesty colors should be counted as a shredding community member, too.



oh man where'd that kid go. it's been like 3 months already hasn't it.


----------



## Lada The Great (Aug 18, 2017)

Necropitated is insanely good


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Aug 18, 2017)

silverabyss said:


> Every forum member has the potential to be the best guitarist if they truly feel it in their hearts



^ This. its all about putting yourself into your instrument.

But personally I really like what Keith Merrow does. And I think Illogrium posts here a tiny bit and Ive got nothing but respect and admiration for that dude and PORTAL.


----------



## Alternative-Perspective (Aug 18, 2017)

Either Angel Vivaldi or Dawnacrol. 

In terms of riffing a lot of people nowadays sound the same (00 0 00 0 00 0 00 1 0 000 6).


----------



## gunch (Aug 18, 2017)

Lada The Great said:


> Necropitated is insanely good



He and Eptaceros are prob the best 2 techdeath guys on here


----------



## gunch (Aug 18, 2017)

Lada The Great said:


> Necropitated is insanely good



He and Eptaceros are prob the best 2 techdeath guys on here


----------



## oc616 (Aug 18, 2017)

I could play circles around you lot. Get it? Circles? Because I spam 0's and they're round right?


----------



## marcwormjim (Aug 18, 2017)

No matter who's the best, they don't play with feeling!


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 18, 2017)

ohmanthisiscool said:


> ^ This. its all about putting yourself into your instrument.



Go and tell that to all the guitar shops I'm banned from.

"Indecent exposure and wanton corruption of musical instruments" my arse.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Aug 18, 2017)

^ its a society thing, I thought Europe was more open to nudity but I guess the world just isn't ready for that level of sonic seduction


----------



## littleredguitars2 (Aug 18, 2017)

blacai said:


> I even didn't know people who join this forum play the guitar at all. I thought they were like me, just spending money because why not
> Well... I found some people I really enjoy and think they have good taste making music:
> @Casper777 http://www.sevenstring.org/members/casper777.66848/
> @littleredguitars2 http://www.sevenstring.org/members/littleredguitars2.80065/




Hey! Thanks for the mention. I dont often post my stuff here. Figure most people here wouldnt care for it but thanks for checking it out!


----------



## blacai (Aug 18, 2017)

Casper777 said:


> Hey thanks





littleredguitars2 said:


> Hey! Thanks for the mention. I dont often post my stuff here. Figure most people here wouldnt care for it but thanks for checking it out!



You are welcome! When I was thinking about buying my strandberg I checked all instagram profiles with live videos I could... and I found you both. Cool stuff


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 18, 2017)

RG503 said:


> pls do tell.



To be clear, guitar players who actually posted on the forum?

If so, IMHO, Muhammed Suicmez, Christian Muenzner, and Tom Geldschlager.


----------



## Dwellingers (Aug 18, 2017)

Bryssling posted here a couple of times!


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 18, 2017)

Dwellingers said:


> Bryssling posted here a couple of times!



I would have included him. I just didn't know that he's a member here. Other notable mentions would be Misha Mansoor. I've seen him a few times.

Was Guthrie Govan a member here? If so, I would probably include him on the list.


----------



## Soya (Aug 18, 2017)

Rosal76 said:


> Was Guthrie Govan a member here? If so, I would probably include him on the list.



Just this list? He should be included on every 'best' list.


----------



## smokiekouki (Aug 18, 2017)

This sort of question chaps my ass. 

Define best. You can't compare guitar players in my opinion. Everyone's brain works differently. I guess you can to a certain extent, but that question is totally subjective. There are too many styles of playing, technique, feel, emotion, articulation, precision, influence, etc.

We should all just be concerned about how good our own playing is. Don't worry about who is "best". Just always strive to become better than yourself.


----------



## Smoked Porter (Aug 18, 2017)

I knew clicking on this thread would be a pointless waste of time. But I powered through and did it anyway. 

I hate myself sometimes.


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 18, 2017)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Unless you're going to get into 'notes per second' or knowledge of 'the pointlessian mode' the ability to turn playing guitar into a successful job and be recognised as a guitarist by other guitarists might as well be the measure.
> 
> After all it's not like the kids didn't wear Van Halen shirts and buy his signature gear is it?
> 
> tl;dr Misha Mansoor is the new Eddie Van Halen ...



EVH sold millions and millions of records vs. Thousands and thousands of kids pirating Periphery albums


----------



## Hollowway (Aug 18, 2017)

Smoked Porter said:


> I knew clicking on this thread would be a pointless waste of time. But I powered through and did it anyway.
> 
> I hate myself sometimes.


 Can't we do a Best Avatar thread? You're in the running for that. I have no idea what the hell that is, but I love it!


----------



## NickS (Aug 18, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> It’s a trick question! He’s referring to Peter Best, the original drummer of the Beatles. His current band is the Pete Best Band, and the guitar player is Tony Flynn. The singer, Phil Melia, also plays guitar. And NEITHER of them are on this forum. So the answer is “E) None of the above.”
> 
> What’s my prize?



You already won the thread with this reply, so no more for you


----------



## Smoked Porter (Aug 18, 2017)

Hollowway said:


> Can't we do a Best Avatar thread? You're in the running for that. I have no idea what the hell that is, but I love it!




 Thanks. It's Orbit, the Astros' mascot. He's a bit of a rascal.


----------



## couverdure (Aug 18, 2017)

@C2Aye!!


----------



## marcwormjim (Aug 18, 2017)

He looks like a muppet of Tim Heidecker.


----------



## Tech Wrath (Aug 19, 2017)

I'm pretty sure Christian Muenzner (Obscura/Alkaloid/ex-necrophagist/ex-Spawn of Possession/also on some Hannes Grossmann stuff and his solo project) has posted on here before. I remember for sure, him asking the forum if anyone wanted tab books for his solo project. I wouldn't consider anyone "the best player on the forum" but he is one of the best guitarists out there in my opinion and certainly on here. Definitely one of my favorites.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> EVH sold millions and millions of records vs. Thousands and thousands of kids pirating Periphery albums



That's how the music 'industry' works these days. Anyone else on here got more kids pirating their albums than Misha?

I've been in guitar stores here in the U.K. and heard kids playing Periphery riffs, I've been in guitar stores in Tokyo and heard kids playing Periphery riffs. I've not recognised any other forum member's tunes being played around the world. If you have, let us know who...


----------



## littleredguitars2 (Aug 19, 2017)

couverdure said:


> @C2Aye!!



the dudes a beast


----------



## technomancer (Aug 19, 2017)

You guys are actually managing to make one of the stupidest harmony central style threads on here in a long time entertaining


----------



## Unleash The Fury (Aug 19, 2017)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> That's how the music 'industry' works these days. Anyone else on here got more kids pirating their albums than Misha?
> 
> I've been in guitar stores here in the U.K. and heard kids playing Periphery riffs, I've been in guitar stores in Tokyo and heard kids playing Periphery riffs. I've not recognised any other forum member's tunes being played around the world. If you have, let us know who...



No i cant name one as far as what the KIDS are into these days. Since its mostly KIDS who listen to Periphery. (No offense)


----------



## oompa (Aug 19, 2017)

technomancer said:


> You guys are actually managing to make one of the stupidest harmony central style threads on here in a long time entertaining



this  And on top of that: "who's the best", "the most difficult" and "dat speed" (and similar) threads regularly pop up. That is funny in itself, but not only because it is obvious that "best" and "difficult" is subjective and "speed" interests some and not others etc etc, but also because you know there will be a handful of experienced chaps dropping by to share that 'the experienced thing to do is to recognise that it is subjective and thus pointless to discuss these things'.

I would suggest there's an experienced way to still contribute if you feel like it next time: give -your- definition and -your- opinion based on that definition instead  Example: Since best is subjective I'd say they'd have to have posted here, released stuff and then I'd pick one of the dudes whose technique I adore the most (I like tech death), So Bryssling, Suicmez and Muenzner would be good suggestions for me.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Unleash The Fury said:


> No i cant name one as far as what the KIDS are into these days. Since its mostly KIDS who listen to Periphery. (No offense)



Exactly, just like it was the 'kids' listening to Van Halen in the late 70s and 80s and Vai in the 80s and early 90s. It's kids that have guitar heroes and its guitar heroes that get signature gear and world tours...


----------



## Rosal76 (Aug 19, 2017)

oompa said:


> this  And on top of that: "who's the best", "the most difficult" and "dat speed" (and similar) threads regularly pop up. That is funny in itself, but not only because it is obvious that "best" and "difficult" is subjective and "speed" interests some and not others etc etc, but also because you know there will be a handful of experienced chaps dropping by to share that 'the experienced thing to do is to recognise that it is subjective and thus pointless to discuss these things'.
> 
> I would suggest there's an experienced way to still contribute if you feel like it next time: give -your- definition and -your- opinion based on that definition instead  Example: Since best is subjective I'd say they'd have to have posted here, released stuff and then I'd pick one of the dudes whose technique I adore the most (I like tech death), So Bryssling, Suicmez and Muenzner would be good suggestions for me.



That's why I always quote my opinions with a "IMHO". I always see people writing, "Eddie Van Halen is the best guitar player". I always write it as, "IMHO, Eddie is one of the best guitar players".



Rosal76 said:


> If so, IMHO, Muhammed Suicmez, Christian Muenzner, and Tom Geldschlager.



To me and you, Suicmez and Muenzner are awesome but others may disagree.


----------



## purpledc (Aug 19, 2017)

The best guitarist of the forum? I have always preferred nuance and expression over technical prowess. So my view on who would be the best guitarist would likely not align with the majority.


----------



## works0fheart (Aug 19, 2017)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Exactly, just like it was the 'kids' listening to Van Halen in the late 70s and 80s and Vai in the 80s and early 90s. It's kids that have guitar heroes and its guitar heroes that get signature gear and world tours...



Having a bunch of fans doesn't make you a great guitarist otherwise John Mayer would probably be the "best" guitarist ever. Respect to Misha as a person because he seems like a pretty cool dude, but from a musical/technical standpoint, he doesn't even deserve a mention in this thread.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 19, 2017)

Maybe not from a 'technical' point of view, maybe... but from the point of view of playing something that other folks here want to listen to, that has a level of complexity and focus on the instrument that still has his stuff regarded as 'guitar music', he's got it sorted.

There are lots of guys who get their technique to the point that it ceases to be a limit on their playing, but as guitarists, rather than just technicians, they haven't got a sense of melody, they lose the musicality to the point no one can be bothered to listen to them. And, as a 'guitarist' rather than a pure technician, that is where they lose out.

I understand what you're saying about Mayer, but i'd suggest (to other guitarists at least) the chap is regarded as a singer who plays guitar, rather than a guitarist. Hell I'd say he's regarded as a pop star, more than a singer or a guitarist to be honest.


----------



## marcwormjim (Aug 20, 2017)

Does anyone else imagine Misha cringing at how hard this dude's been redefining words and standards to make the case to literally everyone else in the thread that Misha deserves to win this hypothetical *registered message board member *contest?

WHAT IS EVEN AT STAKE?

I say we rename the thread to "who on ss.org most resembles Lawrence Limburger from Biker Mice from Mars?"

https://www.google.com/search?q=law...q-XVAhWDxYMKHdaLASMQ_AUIESgB&biw=1024&bih=653


Then Misha can win a big, sloppy kiss from_MonSTeR_


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 20, 2017)

If all you want to do is post vacuous fire and forget opinions, might I be so bold as to suggest you head over to Facebook and update your status with who you think should be the winner of your contest? You can change it again tomorrow if you have something nice for lunch and want to share a picture too!

I'm trying to engage in debate about who I think is the best, most complete guitarist who is also a registered message board member, rather than the most one-dimensional bedroom nerd with a YouTube channel a hellish practice regime and no tunes at the end of it all. Maybe I've misunderstood the whole idea of what message boards are used for these days. Maybe I should just post 'tech death rules all' (does it need a 'z'?) and let folks with momentary attention spans just post up the 'nodding' smilie?


----------



## Andromalia (Aug 20, 2017)

Me. 
Source: my mum.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 20, 2017)

Andromalia said:


> Me.
> Source: my mum.


Reminds me of when Mr Burns was looking for an heir to give his money to, and Milhouse tries out. Mr Burns says, "I specifically said no geeks!" And Milhouse replies, quite defeated, "But my mom says I'm cool. "


----------



## purpledc (Aug 20, 2017)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I understand what you're saying about Mayer, but i'd suggest (to other guitarists at least) the chap is regarded as a singer who plays guitar, rather than a guitarist. Hell I'd say he's regarded as a pop star, more than a singer or a guitarist to be honest.



I don't like anything about john mayer. But I think you are projecting his public lifestyle and image over his musical contributions. If he was just a pop star I doubt he would have the vast amount of high end signature equipment that is tied to his name.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 20, 2017)

purpledc said:


> I don't like anything about john mayer. But I think you are projecting his public lifestyle and image over his musical contributions. If he was just a pop star I doubt he would have the vast amount of high end signature equipment that is tied to his name.



Part of the issue that I have there (and probably the reason for my oversight) is a lack of general exposure to him and his music, he's never really been anything mainstream here in the U.K., we only see him because of his celebrity love life, as someone said earlier, even his ex Taylor Swift has a signature guitar! Here, he's more famous as her ex boyfriend than as a musician here. But, oh my! Doesn't he have a lot of expensive toys!!!

He's not a member here is he?


----------



## MFB (Aug 20, 2017)

purpledc said:


> I don't like anything about john mayer. But I think you are projecting his public lifestyle and image over his musical contributions. If he was just a pop star I doubt he would have the vast amount of high end signature equipment that is tied to his name.



This.

You don't get a $3-5K signature Two Rock amp just for plowing hot, female celebrities. Dude can play and sing his ass off, and he's got the gear to back it.


----------



## purpledc (Aug 20, 2017)

MFB said:


> This.
> 
> You don't get a $3-5K signature Two Rock amp just for plowing hot, female celebrities. Dude can play and sing his ass off, and he's got the gear to back it.


and now he has a $6,000 prs amp.


----------



## Zado (Aug 20, 2017)

I like Lorcan Ward stuff very much.


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 20, 2017)

MFB said:


> You don't get a $3-5K signature Two Rock amp just for plowing hot, female celebrities.


Yeah well, god dammit, I'm going to try.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 20, 2017)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Unless you're going to get into 'notes per second' or knowledge of 'the pointlessian mode' the ability to turn playing guitar into a successful job and be recognised as a guitarist by other guitarists might as well be the measure.
> 
> After all it's not like the kids didn't wear Van Halen shirts and buy his signature gear is it?
> 
> tl;dr Misha Mansoor is the new Eddie Van Halen ...



Derp post gets derp answer...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 20, 2017)

It is WAY too soon to be calling Misha the next EVH. Are you kidding me? Eddie has had 40 years in the game. No offense to Misha, because he seems like a very decent, nice guy, but he's not even my favorite guitarist in his own band. [I prefer Mark.]


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 21, 2017)

You mean lack of reasoned response gets pictorial attempt at humour? Gotcha...


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 21, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> It is WAY too soon to be calling Misha the next EVH. Are you kidding me? Eddie has had 40 years in the game. No offense to Misha, because he seems like a very decent, nice guy, but he's not even my favorite guitarist in his own band. [I prefer Mark.]



Is Mark a member here? I've not noticed him posting, but I don't read every thread. You could start another thread for 'who's your favourite Periphery guitarist?' if you like.

And EVH hadn't had 40 years in the game in 1978 had he? If you read the thread as a whole, it was a rebuff of someone's suggestion that Taylor Swift is the next EVH quoted from a recent article on her apparent revitalisation of guitar sales.


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 21, 2017)

I think the important question is which member of this forum is the next Taylor Swift?


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 21, 2017)

prlgmnr said:


> I think the important question is which member of this forum is the next Taylor Swift?


the correct answer is no one. I highly doubt there's some future pop star that likes to frequent a guitar/gear whore forum that tends to cater to metal fans.


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 21, 2017)

Nobody in this thread has mentioned Plini and now I don't want to be friends with any of you.


----------



## Stijnson (Aug 21, 2017)

Man I would love to chime in, but the only more known guys, that I know are on this forum, are not necessarily incredible guitarists. They are just incredible musicians, mixers, producers, that kind of thing. Maybe I don't know enough of the guys on the forum, but if Plini is on here, he gets my vote too!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Aug 21, 2017)

coreysMonster said:


> Nobody in this thread has mentioned Plini and now I don't want to be friends with any of you.


does plini even post here? if he does it'd be a tie between him and sithu for me. Gru is a super underrated player though I don't know if he posts here.


----------



## coreysMonster (Aug 21, 2017)

KnightBrolaire said:


> does plini even post here? if he does it'd be a tie between him and sithu and gru for me. Gru is super underrated.


Holy crap blast from the past, I forgot all about Gru. Agree, super underrated. And yeah, Plini's username is "prh" or something like that. I don't think he's posted in a while, what with touring the world for like two years straight.

EDIT: Does Cloudkicker post here? He may not be the most technically proficient but damn if he isn't one of my favorites.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 21, 2017)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Is Mark a member here? I've not noticed him posting, but I don't read every thread. You could start another thread for 'who's your favourite Periphery guitarist?' if you like.
> 
> And EVH hadn't had 40 years in the game in 1978 had he? If you read the thread as a whole, it was a rebuff of someone's suggestion that Taylor Swift is the next EVH quoted from a recent article on her apparent revitalisation of guitar sales.


No, he didn't have 40 years in the game in 1978, but no one knew what kind of staying power he'd have in 1978 either. You also seem to be getting defensive about people suggesting anyone other than Misha. Not sure why. Anyways, that "Is Taylor Swift..." article is cringy as fuck.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 21, 2017)

Spaced Out Ace said:


> No, he didn't have 40 years in the game in 1978, but no one knew what kind of staying power he'd have in 1978 either. You also seem to be getting defensive about people suggesting anyone other than Misha. Not sure why. Anyways, that "Is Taylor Swift..." article is cringy as fuck.



I'm not defensive at all and I'm very happy to see alternative suggestions thrown out there, hell, if there's guys I don't know posted up as anything more than "cold and clinical technicians," I'll probably listen to their stuff. What I do have issue with is someone posting up with little more than "you're wrong because reasons, bro!" with no substantiation.

I've no idea of Periphery's staying power, but they've had what 5 full albums and a couple of EPs now? And, if Misha Mansoor is the driving force behind most of the songs, he is writing stuff that is sufficiently complex to have won him significant praise for his (and his band-mates') technical ability, has got him acknowledged as one of the modern set of "guitar heroes" on the front of the in print magazines (whilst they still exist) and yet has a sense of melody that has got him out of his spare room and into Wembley stadium. And all this on the back of guitar-based music in the age of music streaming/downloading and DJs...

From the folks on this board that I know about, who I've seen post, I don't know anyone else here that's accomplished as much as a guitarist. I'm sure that there are guys who can play faster runs, who can downpick faster, who have memorised greater amounts of music theory, but none that can put the right amount of each into the same tune so it just "works" for thousands of fans and in particular so it "works" to me. Because this is a thread of subjective opinions isn't it?

and yes, the Taylor Swift article (as much as I could bring myself to read about it) was indeed cringe worthy in the extreme.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 21, 2017)

Me.

....

Oh wait, did it say "best?" I thought it said worst...sorry, wrong thread, I guess...


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 21, 2017)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I'm not defensive at all and I'm very happy to see alternative suggestions thrown out there, hell, if there's guys I don't know posted up as anything more than "cold and clinical technicians," I'll probably listen to their stuff. What I do have issue with is someone posting up with little more than "you're wrong because reasons, bro!" with no substantiation.
> 
> I've no idea of Periphery's staying power, but they've had what 5 full albums and a couple of EPs now? And, if Misha Mansoor is the driving force behind most of the songs, he is writing stuff that is sufficiently complex to have won him significant praise for his (and his band-mates') technical ability, has got him acknowledged as one of the modern set of "guitar heroes" on the front of the in print magazines (whilst they still exist) and yet has a sense of melody that has got him out of his spare room and into Wembley stadium. And all this on the back of guitar-based music in the age of music streaming/downloading and DJs...
> 
> ...


Ehh. You've definitely come across as defensive and I'm not the only one to point it out. Just saying. And I commend Misha's accomplishments, but I'm not a fan of Periphery.


----------



## Lorcan Ward (Aug 21, 2017)

smokiekouki said:


> Define best. You can't compare guitar players in my opinion.



Best in art means your favourite since its entirely subjective. Its not like a sport where you can have a fixed winner or set way of judging. 

My favourite player on this forum and on youtube is Ryan(LeftLaneTheory), I think he has a different name on this forum though. He has some great videos up on his youtube. Kick ass riffs, catchy melody and a fluency over the instrument that a lot of the big guys don't have:






Zado said:


> I like Lorcan Ward stuff very much.



Thank you, glad you like my work


----------



## JohnIce (Aug 22, 2017)

This thread made me realize I am sorely underexposed to other members' music. Aside from some higher-profile posters I haven't heard 99.999% of the people on here, that's a shame.


----------



## chipchappy (Aug 22, 2017)

^^ Amen, man. If there's one thing this thread is good for... is it's refreshing way of exposing me to some of the fucking coolest musicians that actually post and reply here. It's a great thing.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 22, 2017)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I'm not defensive at all and I'm very happy to see alternative suggestions thrown out there, hell, if there's guys I don't know posted up as anything more than "cold and clinical technicians," I'll probably listen to their stuff. What I do have issue with is someone posting up with little more than "you're wrong because reasons, bro!" with no substantiation.



Nope... it's because you initially derped such powerful fanboi BS as:


_MonSTeR_ said:


> In terms of career and relevance, at the moment, it's probably Misha Mansoor from the band Periphery. The guy has signature gear, tours the world and the other guys here wear his t-shirts. That's a fair measure of the chap's ability on the guitar.



^That was some straight up Bulb-gobbling rhetoric right there.




_MonSTeR_ said:


> Although he's probably far too humble to admit this.









Below we have Joan Jett, her downright sexy AF Gibson Melody Maker signature guitar, and a link to tickets for her world tour. So by your argument she is also the best guitar player.









http://joanjett.com/tour/

tl;dr no one here can say they've seen Joan Jett and Misha at the same place at the same time. Coincidence?


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 23, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> tl;dr no one here can say they've seen Joan Jett and Misha at the same place at the same time. Coincidence?


No one has ever seen Ace Frehley and Lily Tomlin in the same room either. Once Ace unmasked, they had to replace Lily Tomlin with someone else.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 23, 2017)

^ It's all starting to add up, people.


----------



## narad (Aug 23, 2017)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> I've no idea of Periphery's staying power, but they've had what 5 full albums and a couple of EPs now? And, if Misha Mansoor is the driving force behind most of the songs, he is writing stuff that is sufficiently complex to have won him significant praise for his (and his band-mates') technical ability, has got him acknowledged as one of the modern set of "guitar heroes" on the front of the in print magazines (whilst they still exist) and yet has a sense of melody that has got him out of his spare room and into Wembley stadium. And all this on the back of guitar-based music in the age of music streaming/downloading and DJs...



I don't know how you, clearly a fan boi, seems to know less about Periphery than I do, with respect to Misha being "the driving force behind most of the songs." That's not how they themselves have pitched their creative process since somewhere between PI and PII. Like when they brought Mark and Nolly on they're basically the closest thing djent had to a supergroup, so honestly pretty insulting of you to overlook the contributions of other members of the band. 

I mean, I think Misha wrote my favorite Periphery riff, but Mark wrote my favorite Periphery song, and Jake wrote my favorite Periphery solo section. And I liked Nolly's Red Seas Fire stuff more than any of it! It's a team effort, dude.


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 23, 2017)

USMarine75 said:


> Nope... it's because you initially derped such powerful fanboi BS as:
> 
> 
> ^That was some straight up Bulb-gobbling rhetoric right there.
> ...



So you've established you like cat memes, posting pictures of young men and a few details from your various little fantasy scenarios. If you feel the need to get something off your chest...

But back on topic, who do you think is the best guitarist on the forum?


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 23, 2017)

narad said:


> I don't know how you, clearly a fan boi, seems to know less about Periphery than I do, with respect to Misha being "the driving force behind most of the songs." That's not how they themselves have pitched their creative process since somewhere between PI and PII. Like when they brought Mark and Nolly on they're basically the closest thing djent had to a supergroup, so honestly pretty insulting of you to overlook the contributions of other members of the band.
> 
> I mean, I think Misha wrote my favorite Periphery riff, but Mark wrote my favorite Periphery song, and Jake wrote my favorite Periphery solo section. And I liked Nolly's Red Seas Fire stuff more than any of it! It's a team effort, dude.



No, you don't know me, and you're clearly not able to interpret whether I'm a fanboy or not. I don't presume to know more than you, I mentioned earlier I liked their earlier stuff. I've not really listened to anything they've done since the 'Clear' EP and their first album is my favourite.

I wasn't aware that Mark is a member here, or Jake or Nolly for that matter, as I said, not 'that' big a fan. 

If they're members here, add them to my call for 'new EVH', I couldn't tell you which guitarist wrote which riff or solo or song. I'll stand behind that opinion, and expand it to include all the members of the band who post here and play guitar.


----------



## narad (Aug 23, 2017)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> No, you don't know me, and you're clearly not able to interpret whether I'm a fanboy or not.



If it quacks like a duck...



_MonSTeR_ said:


> If they're members here, add them to my call for 'new EVH'



This would probably read as less ridiculous if you were just answering the OP question and not "Who is the next EVH?", or now what you're implying in the above post, "Which forum member is the next EVH?"


----------



## marcwormjim (Aug 23, 2017)

Why did the monster guy reply to own post saying to get things on-topic with an off-topic post?

Anyway, being as that champion of the underdog has, once again, shifted the goal posts of the thread to be "Who's the next Van Halen?", I'm going to go with Eddie Van Halen's son: Meat Loaf (Van Halen).


----------



## prlgmnr (Aug 23, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> Anyway, being as that champion of the underdog has, once again, shifted the goal posts of the thread to be "Who's the next Van Halen?", I'm going to go with Eddie Van Halen's son: Meat Loaf (Van Halen).



I honestly had to go and check that Van Halen _hadn't _named a child "Meat Loaf"


----------



## _MonSTeR_ (Aug 23, 2017)

narad said:


> If it quacks like a duck...


Make sure you're able to identify what a duck actually sounds like before you start typing?




narad said:


> This would probably read as less ridiculous if you were just answering the OP question and not "Who is the next EVH?", or now what you're implying in the above post, "Which forum member is the next EVH?"


Given the commonly (but by no means universally) held opinion that EVH is one of the best rock guitarists of the last oh, forever, and the OP asks who is the best guitar player on this board, maybe the two aren't that dissimilar and that realistically he's not a bad point of reference. If we should take to mean the 'best player' as the pure mechanical act of playing a guitar then I may well be wrong, to be honest I expect I am. That said I have no interest in knowing who can play scales faster than the next guy, and I figure if the thread is actually about the best guitar player, well there's more to playing guitar than playing scales and arpeggios really, reallly, realllly fast! YMMV


----------



## squids (Aug 23, 2017)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> Make sure you're able to identify what a duck actually sounds like before you start typing?
> 
> 
> 
> Given the commonly (but by no means universally) held opinion that EVH is one of the best rock guitarists of the last oh, forever, and the OP asks who is the best guitar player on this board, maybe the two aren't that dissimilar and that realistically he's not a bad point of reference. If we should take to mean the 'best player' as the pure mechanical act of playing a guitar then I may well be wrong, to be honest I expect I am. That said I have no interest in knowing who can play scales faster than the next guy, and I figure if the thread is actually about the best guitar player, well there's more to playing guitar than playing scales and arpeggios really, reallly, realllly fast! YMMV


If it's really coming down to most successful, it should also include at least a successful guitarist who has some technical skills as well, and I've always thought Jake was a better player than Misha, AND he's a member on here. even then, Nolly (also a member on here) can outplay both of them, from a technical point of view, so there ya go.


----------



## USMarine75 (Aug 23, 2017)

_MonSTeR_ said:


> So you've established you like cat memes, posting pictures of young men and a few details from your various little fantasy scenarios. If you feel the need to get something off your chest...
> 
> But back on topic, who do you think is the best guitarist on the forum?



Oh snap.. burned. Dayum brofessor, why you gotta learn me so hard?! trololololol...

tl;dr You should add when your 18th birfday will be to your sig, so Bulb can send you a free cat t-shirt.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 23, 2017)

I would post a Shawn Michaels gif from the Attitude Era, but I'm afraid I would get banned for what it implies.


----------



## couverdure (Aug 25, 2017)

I can't tell if this is about the best guitarist who posted on SSO anymore or this is supposed to be bashing on Misha and EVH. I'm hella confused by this at the moment.


----------



## marcwormjim (Aug 25, 2017)

Upon reading every page, the thread seems to be about a guy doing a poor job of hiding an unrequited crush on a more successful poster.


----------



## Spaced Out Ace (Aug 25, 2017)

marcwormjim said:


> Upon reading every page, the thread seems to be about a guy doing a poor job of hiding an unrequited crush on a more successful poster.


----------



## bostjan (Aug 25, 2017)

We should have an SS.O shred-off just for fun. I bet there are quite a few people on here who are way better guitarists than most people would think without having heard them play.


----------



## squids (Aug 25, 2017)

bostjan said:


> We should have an SS.O shred-off just for fun. I bet there are quite a few people on here who are way better guitarists than most people would think without having heard them play.


that's actually a good idea. without some generic backing track though. the "best solo" contest submissions are so boring to watch because of that.


----------



## cip 123 (Aug 25, 2017)

I dunno about best, but Nolly is on here which means Nollys vibrato is on here. I'm not saying he's the best I'm just saying....Nolly.


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 25, 2017)

Yo mamma.


----------



## NickS (Aug 25, 2017)

My mom doesn't even play


----------



## AdamMaz (Aug 26, 2017)

NickS said:


> My mom doesn't even play


She does now!


----------



## Kevcarnage (Aug 26, 2017)

justin bieber


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 27, 2017)

I bet both Mark, Misha and Jake would agree that Nolly is the best guitarist of the bunch anyways, so...


----------



## marcwormjim (Aug 27, 2017)

Is Nolly _Eddie Van Halen, _though? Answer: No. Therefore Misha wins, and he wins a date with me.


----------



## Zalbu (Aug 27, 2017)

I'm not saying he is, but have you ever seen Nolly and EVH in the same room before? No? Worth thinking about


----------



## DeKay (Aug 28, 2017)

Definitely not me.


----------



## takotakumi (Aug 30, 2017)

Zado said:


> I like Lorcan Ward stuff very much.


I really enjoy Lorcan's stuff too 
Very clean and immaculate technique...plus tabs most of the time haha


----------



## narad (Aug 30, 2017)

There was a guy I think is/was a forum member here -- LiamEngl I think the username or youtube account is? Kind of post apocalytic instrumental stuff in his Mera project. I also dig Lorcan's stuff a lot, and actually find the original stuff to be quite similar.


----------



## Zado (Aug 30, 2017)

takotakumi said:


> I really enjoy Lorcan's stuff too
> Very clean and immaculate technique...plus tabs most of the time haha


And his tracks always sound very catchy to me!


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 30, 2017)

Didn't read the whole thread, but Per Nilson used to post here a little bit back in the day. So he gets my vote!


----------



## Metropolis (Aug 30, 2017)

I know Teemu from Wintersun is here, but don't remember what his nick was 
E: found him, T-man is the nickname.
http://sevenstring.org/threads/hi-from-finland.310138/


----------

